# Strap size SUUNTO CORE please.



## Mp-1968 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi SUUNTO fans, a quick question:

Someone can post the Nato strap's size for a SUUNTO Core please?

How much millimeter ?

I see some photos in this forum of some Core with a Nato Strap on: I think to buy a Core and to mount a Nato strap too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## christianjanus (Jan 16, 2008)

big watch fans will love the 50mm diameter and the 24mm strap.............


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

If you get a Nato, get the 24mm two piece. The one piece NATOs don't work well with the Core's articulated lugs.


----------



## Mp-1968 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you guys for the replies.

Best regards, and a have a good weekend !!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome.. Sorry we missed your post in the STICKY above.

Those STICKY posts stay up top there, and are generally used as reference posts. I was about to send you a PM letting you know that you will likely get a faster response with the question posted here as a "normal" post. 

But I see you figured that out!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GavH (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's a pic of my Core with a one-piece 24mm black NATO band. I ended up taking it off in favour of a black rubber divers band. The NATO band makes it sit very high on the wrist.



















Compared to this with the Divers strap:



















So if you want a NATO type strap, defo go with 2 piece which will prevent the articulated lugs from compressing like they do in the above pictures IMO.


----------



## Aaronya (Jan 4, 2019)

Does anyone know if I can just go and buy a stainless steel bands 24mm and connect them to the lugs then to watch????????


----------

